# now i'm depressed..



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Has to be the worst england performance i have seen in my lifetime.

apart from the fact that england clearly scored a second, we looked slow and not comitted at all.

now i have to support Spain (My OH is spanish) , this depresses me 

I might have to impulse buy a mouse to cheer myself up lolz!


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol they did truly suck. I kind of knew this was coming tho, but im impressed none of them got themselves red carded this time -.- lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The Algeria game was worse... it made me depressed to be English!

They sucked all the way through, half of them need dropping, and we need Harry Rednapp as the new manager!

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Harry Rednap would be great as manager. Although i think that Clive Woodward would be a controversial but amazing choice too!

Its a team of individuals at the moment, not a team. How the hell people think Rooney played poorly is beyond me, the poor lad had little to no service all game.

Gerrard tried to play his socks off, but being stuck in a position that he is not familiar with didn't help.

The only consolation is that Germany now get to face Argentina who will surely thrash the pants off them!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh and come on Andy Murray, give Britain something to cheer about!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> Harry Rednap would be great as manager. Although i think that Clive Woodward would be a controversial but amazing choice too!
> 
> Its a team of individuals at the moment, not a team. How the hell people think Rooney played poorly is beyond me, the poor lad had little to no service all game.
> 
> ...


Rooney has changed, he doesn't seem to be in the game as much anymore, and he's definately not as easily 'peed off' as he used to be, I think its cos he's a dad now.

And whoever told Gerrard to try and strike from midfield needs shooting.

Too many of these players are 'star players'... we don't need that, we need good players that work bloody well together! We need a YOUNG team, one that will gel easier, and be able to last through the next two or three world cups!

W xx


----------

